# ECMP failover



## shurik (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi!
I have remote network which is routed via two gateways (RADIX_MPATH in kernel):

```
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags     Netif Expire
192.168.11.0/24    10.0.0.2           UGS      ngeth1
192.168.11.0/24    10.0.0.6           UGS      ngeth2
```

All works fine until one of the gateway is down - this traffic continues to route via dead gateway. Do I need any external tool to monitor gateways (such as `chek-gateway=ping` in RouterOS) and deal with routes by hand?


----------



## leebrown66 (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes you do.  As it looks like you control both ends of the pipe, I'd use OSPF.  You can configure that to use only 1 gateway with the 2nd being a backup if the first goes down, or you can share both gateways which will load-balance routes over both links, while if either link fails, the other will take over.


----------



## shurik (Jan 6, 2017)

Ок, thank you


----------

